# Arbor A Frame vs Arbor Element



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't help you on the this or that thing, but what I can tell you is you won't regret the Arbor. I've got a 5yr old Heritage that still bombs quicker than anything else I've come across.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Leak. Love your picture!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

get the element. I personally own one, and i just got back from wildcat NH where I found 8 other elements. power in numbers my friend.. I love it, and it will get you from point A to point B smooth as butter no matter whats in between

arbor element= the right choice


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

I have an element. Could be a little more flexy, but I love it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd say go for the Element, which is an all-mountain board. The A-Frame is a little wider and longer options, as well as being freeride specific.


----------

